# B13 GC Coilovers Suspension



## TheNatrix (May 2, 2002)

I am most likely going to purchase a GC Coilover setup for my B13 Sentra and replace the struts along with it. My question is this:

Which setup should I go with? I've found three different ones that use 3 different kinds of strut.

1)Uses stock struts
2)Tokico Prem. Struts
3)KYB AGX's

All are the same price (399$, btw, is that for one or for a whole set? because 1200$ is a lot of money when I could get the eibachs for a sixth of that), so that doesn't matter.

Anyone have experience with this?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Go with the AGX's $389 from www.p-s-t.com shipped.


----------



## TheNatrix (May 2, 2002)

Their AGX's say for 95-99 only. Would they fit on a b13? I don't want to buy them and have them not work...


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

That's what listed, but you just call up and say 'I need them for a B13/91-94 sentra' and you'll get the right parts.


----------

